# Seeking ScreenPrinting Companies for Services



## ilzho (Oct 24, 2010)

Hello:


I want to price out some services.
This may not be the right forum, but here it goes:


Please PM me with your best estimate of costs.


I am looking for a screen printer for the following services:


I understand there are many different companies that make shirts and many different types of shirts. Let’s just start with a short sleeve, white lay flat type of collar (AAA, Beefy T, Gildan).


Color of shirt: White, any price difference in color of shirts (gray, red, etc)?


Minimum quantity of shirts: on either sizes (ex. 20 medium) or (50 total of any assortment of sizes), price breaks for higher quantity (Bulk).


Design: I have in Vector format, should not need any formatting.
Color of design is black.
Front: small 3” logo on front chest, either right or left.
Back: small image or a saying.
Shipping to North Carolina.


Thanks in advance.


----------



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

ilzho said:


> Hello:
> 
> 
> I want to price out some services.
> ...


Hi,

Are you looking for screen printing only or screen printing with fulfillment?


----------



## artprintee (Nov 22, 2010)

It will be $3.00 including 180GSM knit fabric and it is FOB India price. The minimum quantity is 50 T-Shirts.


----------

